# Waiting for my iPad and Cool Javoedge sleeve



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I took the plunge and ordered an iPad last week. I had no intention of getting one till I started reading about other 
photographers using them as portfolios. Though it will probably not completely replace a normal portfolio it could certainly aid
in face to face meetings. I have even read about one guy that has "dropped" his iPad off for art directors. After I ordered mine, I 
kind of forgot about it then last night I discovered this cool sleeve from JAVOedge and there is a 15% discount code:KINDLEBD










I have had a couple of JAVOedge kindle covers and loved them so now I am really excited.... I LOVE this pattern! 
It is also available in blue and for the nook but I did not see it for the Kindle... yet.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That sleeve is beautiful!!  I like the Javoedge, but this is the first pattern I would actually consider purchasing. 
deb


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

That sleeve is gorgeous and looks perfect for carrying a creative, artistic photographer's portfolio.

I'd love to see your pictures of it once you get it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Octochick, 

one of the reasons I got my iPad was to be able to use it to show off my quilts to people.  And I've been doing that.  It's perfect....  and for a quilter, the ability to be able to zoom in on specific areas of a quilt to show detail is critical, and something that can only be done in a portfolio by including a detail shot.  Now I can zoom in on any area I choose instead of just choosing one.

Also, I am going to use it as a portable slide show at lectures, and craft shows (well secured).

Betsy


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks all! I will be sure to post pics. I love that slide show idea Betsy. I am hoping a better photo display app 
comes along, the one that comes with it is really not ideal but will do for now.

Oh and I reviewed four kindle covers and am giving one away on my blog today (there is also a bonus giveaway on the 
Accessories board!)


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

That is a gorgeous pattern and I love the style of the sleeve! Javoedge makes some very cool designs.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I have a Javo-Edge sleeve for my Kindle and love it!

I'm holding out for Temple to come out with a new design "bag" for the iPad. Been waiting over 2 weeks. Should be soon!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, this is kind of cool, both Javoedge and M-edge loved my Kindle cover post and are sending me iPad products to test out! I plan to do a similar post to the Kindle cover one and another giveaway and am working on getting a few other cases/sleeves. I just have to get my iPad, does not ship till the 3rd!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

GinnyB said:


> I have a Javo-Edge sleeve for my Kindle and love it!
> 
> I'm holding out for Temple to come out with a new design "bag" for the iPad. Been waiting over 2 weeks. Should be soon!


Temple? Do you have a link?


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Octochick said:


> Well, this is kind of cool, both Javoedge and M-edge loved my Kindle cover post and are sending me iPad products to test out!


Well, that is a cool deal!

You will love your iPad.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Congrats Octochick!

Bet Wishes!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Octochick said:


> Well, this is kind of cool, both Javoedge and M-edge loved my Kindle cover post and are sending me iPad products to test out! I plan to do a similar post to the Kindle cover one and another giveaway and am working on getting a few other cases/sleeves. I just have to get my iPad, does not ship till the 3rd!


That is really great! And more reviews for us....
Congratulations.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

yay! My iPad has shipped, I should get it sometime next week, Friday @ the latest! I also got the cover/sleeve I ordered and 
two more to test out. I also have one more confirmed but it may take awhile... working on a few more.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Tomorrow! My iPad is due to arrive tomorrow!

Even though this was a short work week, it seemed extra long to me... cause I have just been waiting for Friday !
I am really excited, more so than I really expected to be... I am also excited because I have been working on setting up 
a cover review for my blog and have 5 different companies sending me covers. I think there will be some cool ones and a 
few unique ones I have yet to see posted _anywhere_! .... and not a single black cover, I promise! I will also giveaway a few of these and will post here when I do. It should be mid-month, the week of the 15th, as I am waiting on one that is a prototype.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Congrats Octo!! I know you can't wait!! Have fum tomorrow


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, I have been playing on it for about two hours.loving it so far. I wonder if y'all know you can add a kindle board bookmark right to your homepage? I am guessing this may be known but on the chance it is not..by hitting th the + sign on top of the browers you will see the option to add any site to your homepage. So cool!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Congrats on your new toy tools for the internet!

Best Wishes!


----------

